# Brand new leather belt holster.. Break in ???



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

My local had some nice stuff today but I picked up a fresh new one they just got for the XD Compact .45.. I was reeeeeally hoping to find a Galco but they didn't have a single item for the XD, but she just got a shipment in of this Blackhawk Leather "Detachable"..

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/Detachable-Slide-Leather-Concealment,1149,1418.htm










Granted the one pictured is a long-slide 5" beretta.. The holster is really nice and compact for my 4" XD.. The concept of the snaps on the belt loops I could take or leave but I kinda like it. Quality overall looks like a great holster.. Holds the gun close and feels pretty comfy on a fatboy like myself as an OWB. The adjustable velcro length on the thumb-release is nice as well.

My question is, the holster is fitted specifically to the XD's but being brand spanking new out of the box, it's VERY and I mean VERY tight.

When on the belt, the belt curve puts enough tension on it even that the gun is literally STUCK.. Definitely not road-worthy yet. It has to loosen up for sure.

Any hints on breaking it in to release/draw the weapon properly?

Currently I'm doing one suggestion from the shop with a plastic bag around the gun, in the holster overnight, to put more tension than just the gun to try to stretch it out a bit.

Are they supposed to be so tight when new?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yup...all my leather holsters were quite tight fitting when new. The plastic bag trick works reasonably well. It will still take a while before it loosens up to the point you will feel comfortabe with it.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Bruce.
Yeah it's currently definitely more danger than it's worth. Certainly not combat-ready.

Now for stupid question of the day:
Can't harm the gun being squished in that thing can it? 
hehehe.. told ya it was a stupid question. :anim_lol:

Happy Easter to all by the way.

Cool holster though.. With the XD 4" it's a bad little package.. Keeps the grip pressed to my side.. Not a IWB of course, but with something over it, I'd say makes the XD quite concealable.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The leather is not going to hurt the gun. Just dont get in too much of a hurry loosening the holster up or it could become to loose.

Good luck.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

understood. Might just take to wearing it around the house some as well just for it to break me in. :smt023 Trick is, I don't want to overstretch the belt loops, just the holster section for quick draw but still tightly secure on the belt, without moving around too much on the belt when drawn.. I realize now I've also gotta get a good holster belt or two now too.. Ch-ching!!!! $$$ It's never ending. hehe

Also, I didn't think I'd like a thumb break, but it keeps a low profile and feels very secure and easy to access in this particular model. Once it opens up enough for quick draw, I think it'll be a good one. Don't hear much about these blackhawk leather ones in here.. Just the various IWB Kydex jobs mostly.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't hear doodly this fellow is saying (the pc I'm on has no speakers), but this 1st holster he has looks like the very holster, if you wanna see it.






... Linking as I haven't figured out how to do the youtube embed thing yet.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I personally don't like thumb breaks but to each his own. Another thing you can do is soak the holster in water and then put the pistol in a plastic bag and stick it in the holster and let it dry. This is pretty drastic but it works. I have an SOB that took three tries to get it to the point were you could get the pistol out of the holster when you were wearing it. It was tight when I stuck the pistol in before I put it on and impossible to remove the pistol when wearing it. I do mean impossible as in maximum pull and no budge. One thing is for sure....I wasn't going to loose it by it falling out!:anim_lol:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Showing my ignorance here.. What's an SOB? duh.. sorry.

Yeah I'm not to that point yet for sure.. I took the XD out of the plastic and reholstered and let it sit over night. It loosened up a bit from that. I'm thinking it'll work fine after just being in the holster a good while and just wearing a bit on belt. It'll be a good while though before it's combat quick-draw ready though as a dependable holster.

The quick-snaps look like a pretty cool concept though for easy "install". Good looking holster for sure. The 4" XD barrel/slide only protrudes slightly past the leather, and it's a fairly high-ride setup.. I think with jacket/vest, etc it'll make a good conceal setup. I'll try to get some pics soon.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess it should be COB as in Center Of Back! My bad! :buttkick:
Actually after looking the holster up I had it right!!
Small of Back.
http://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_5&products_id=51


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Gotcha. Yeah I'm thinking if I were to consider an IWB, a "COB" looks like a feasible option.. The one place with jeans etc where there's actually enough room. Sucks being a fat boy! hehe 

But these setups I see with guys wearing the IWB like right upfront... Looks tactically cool.. Very easy reach, but the idea of walking around with the muzzle pointed close to certain important parts. Doesn't sit to well with me. call me crazy. hehehe :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

babs said:


> Gotcha. Yeah I'm thinking if I were to consider an IWB, a "COB" looks like a feasible option.. The one place with jeans etc where there's actually enough room. Sucks being a fat boy! hehe
> 
> But these setups I see with guys wearing the IWB like right upfront... Looks tactically cool.. Very easy reach, but the idea of walking around with the muzzle pointed close to certain important parts. Doesn't sit to well with me. call me crazy. hehehe :mrgreen:


No....I'd call you smart! :smt023
That holster is very comfortable. You hardly know it's there. I only notice it when sitting and it doesn't bother me. Mine is for a Commander sized 1911 which is pretty flat so it doesn't poke much.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah those don hume paddles I saw at topgunsupply look like a nice product. The shop only had a DH slide which I was very much not crazy about.. Wiggled way too much when drawn.. though I know I had the wrong belt to try it with. But I can see the advantage of having some length between belt loops for stability. The bianchi's I've looked at look pretty sweet also, but I'm not so crazy about the fingerlok deal.

Oh Lord, I've got a developing gun-leather fetish going on.. 
Noooooooooo!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wips n Chains boy
Ooooooooo Kinkie :anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man, I buy holsters all the time. I've made a few too. I have several I don't use anymore because I'll find one I like better. Or maybe it's shine I don't know.:anim_lol:

I oil mine lightly when I get them and put a weapon in it and put it up for a little while. After I get it back out I'll wear it around the house but I'm not putting a whole bunch of tension on it so I don't over stretch it. I have no idea how long that takes. It's done when it's done. I don't like to get in a hurry when working in some new gun leather.

I have a Safariland here for my 226 that still is way too tight and I've had it a pretty long while. It's a belt holster much like that LEO will wear. It's pretty nice though and some day it will be great! Dang thing is built like a tank. I don't think you could shoot through it..heh


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Brings up an interesting question.. Oil ??? 
What kind and where on the holster?.. outside, inside, etc? 

Sorry for 20 questions. I was wondering if that would help loosen it up a bit. Or could it be overkill?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The official line from *ALL* the holster companies is *DO NOT USE OIL!* It softens the leather and the holster will loose it's shape. There are some products that you can use but I'm having a brain fart at the moment and can't remember. Stuff like saddle soap is ok.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..I know..But it works well if you use an easy touch. I got in the habit while trying to make some holsters. I cut and sew it all by hand and there was no molding to it so I used the oil to fit it exactly to the weapon I made them for.

This is them. They are a few years old now and still work very nice. THe LTC is just in it for the pic. I sold the 191 I actually made it for. Most people don't want the holsters I have being I'm a lefty.









I just have an aversion to using water. using a small amount of a mink oil can get things just how ya like em :smt023 But you do have to be real careful.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm just sticking with au natural no oil or water at the moment.. It's VERY VERY slowly starting to loosen up ever so slightly. I actually wish I had one of those plastic blue XD's.. I'd wear it and draw it a bunch with one of those fake guns without worrying about wrecking the gun finish. Might check if they have one at the range.. I've seen a few but I think they're glock copies.. I'll ask about XD's.

http://www.arizonagunrunners.com/cg...dat&category=Rings+Mfg+Blueguns+-+Springfield

Well lookie there.. I dunno if it's worth $40 though just to be a wuss about the real gun finish to break in a holster.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

As I'm reading this thread, I'm working in my new Don Hume bikini belt high ride holster for my Taurus 85. I use a little bit of Franklin baseball glove conditioning oil on tight spots then draw and return about 100 times. It loosens up the leather pretty well but can lead to some discoloration of the leather, but no damage to the gun's finish. No problem for me as I'm looking for function, not style. This is my second Don Hume of this type, the first is for a 3" 1911. I used to carry IWB all of the time but these holsters are every bit a concealable as my IWB's and they are more comfortable.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

biggest thing this holster of mine is dealing with is when worn, the stretch of the belt loops adds additional tension on the front side, trigger-guard and slide as well.. But I don't wanna stretch the loops as much as that front leather a bit, so I've just been working it a bit, pressing back on the edges inside the loops, as it would when be when worn. It's gonna take a while I'm sure.

*I wonder just out of curiosity, if the width (frame and/or slide) of the .45ACP models is larger than the other calibers in the XD???
*
.. I looked up the specs on SA's site and go figure, width I can't find listed anywhere. I know the grip dimensions are of course different, but no data on the frame.. I'll google.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It is my understanding the XD 45 is dimensionaly different then the 9/357/40 and requires a different holster. Are you trying to fit a 45 in a 40 holster?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The XD9/40 is a different size then the XD45. If attempting to fit a 45 into a 9/40 holster you will probably be at it a while. I don't know if you can stretch things that far without damage or not.

Good luck.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> The XD9/40 is a different size then the XD45. If attempting to fit a 45 into a 9/40 holster you will probably be at it a while. I don't know if you can stretch things that far without damage or not.
> 
> Good luck.





> I wonder just out of curiosity, if the width (frame and/or slide) of the .45ACP models is larger than the other calibers in the XD???


Now I'm all Corn- Fuzed

You have a 45, you are trying to get a holster for a 40 to work?

Man..Umm.Yeah..might take more than a drop or two of the forbidden oil..heh


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

No I don't think it's a 9mm/.40 XD specific holster. Best I can tell from blackhawks site, without having the holster infront of me to verify, they list one holster for the XD.

It says XD/XD Comp, which indicates to me they have one holster for the XD, period. I hope.

As far as part#'s go, I'll double check.. But from retail sites, I think it's a #420108BK-R ... Again, they only list one holster for an XD.

Just to be safe though, I just shot their customer svc an email to verify they didn't hand me an incorrect holster.

UPDATE: Just got response back (fast.. thank you Blackhawk)..
"should fit your 45. By it being leather, it probably does have a tight fit, but it will break in eventually."


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

So messing with the holster last night, I've determined the one main area causing the issue with drawing is the indent over the extraction port on the slide.. Leading edge on the slide is very sharp.. The XD's could use a little bit of angle or dehorning there, in my opinion. But massaging that area a little bit on the holster is yeilding much improvement. Wore it around the house a bit.. VERY comfortable, as much as a 4" gun full of .45 ACP can be. I think the blackhawk will be a winner.


----------

